# 2007 Pontiac Gran Prix Viper 5901 Install



## cowcruser (Dec 30, 2010)

I am begging for any help with this I have this installed most of the way, but I have 2 problems I can not to get an answer to. One, what bypass module do I need to use with this (xk09? xkdball?) my local stereo shop seems to have no idea. Two, everything seems to work fine with the exception of the door locks (and I can't start it without the key in the ignition which I assume the bypass will fix) when i hit the lock button the doors lock fine but when I hit the unlock button the doors instead lock again. I am thinking that the bypass module will cure both my problems. I am very capable but just need a little direction. Thank You for any help.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Here is the GM PATS bypass module Fortin lists for your car: http://ifar.ca/en/vehicles/pontiac/grand_prix/2007/

Once installed and programmed you shouldn't need the key in the cylinder anymore for remote start. It will not solve your door lock issue, however. It has nothing to do with the door locks at all.

It sounds like you have the unlock wire connected wrong. I don't know what else could make it do that. Check (and recheck) that you have the unlock wire connected to the correct wire in the car. If the wire is correct perhaps your remote control has programmable buttons and somehow both buttons are set to "lock". Check the manual as to how to program the buttons and make sure that it is set for unlock.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

cowcruser said:


> I am begging for any help with this I have this installed most of the way, but I have 2 problems I can not to get an answer to. One, what bypass module do I need to use with this (xk09? xkdball?) my local stereo shop seems to have no idea. Two, everything seems to work fine with the exception of the door locks (and I can't start it without the key in the ignition which I assume the bypass will fix) when i hit the lock button the doors lock fine but when I hit the unlock button the doors instead lock again. I am thinking that the bypass module will cure both my problems. I am very capable but just need a little direction. Thank You for any help.


Source "the12volt.com"
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~94625


> DIRECTWIRE™ WIRING INFORMATION - PONTIAC / GRAND PRIX / 2004 / Remote Start
> 
> [PRINT THIS PAGE]
> 
> ...


----------



## cowcruser (Dec 30, 2010)

I am still lost. I had the same wiring directions which were very helpful. But still need help with the bypass module I have the 556uw already but it is the wrong one. As far as my door lock situation I am guessing it's a matter of getting the door pulses right. Thank you for your help


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

The 556UW appears to be the correct XPresskit module for your car. You do realize that it is the universal type that requires you to leave a key inside it for it to work?

I would look at the Fortin unit I linked above. It only uses a key during programming but after that no key is required. To program you put the key in the ignition and follow the directions as to the programming button on tre Fortin. It memorizes the signature from your key and stores it for use during the remote start sequence.

But the 556UW should work if you have a spare key to leave in it.


----------



## cowcruser (Dec 30, 2010)

The 556 is for a 2 wire transponder and mine has three the directions say nothing about hooking up the three wire. I had already gotten a spare key to put into the box.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry, I can't help you with your module. I don't have the instructions for it. But here are the instructions for the Fortin unit I linked. Install and programming looks pretty straighforward. So if you can't figure out the 556UW you might try this one.

http://ifar.ca/download/722/preview.html


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Did a little more looking around... does your car key have "PK3+" stamped on it? If so, you might need one of the modules linked below. I saw in the Fortin direction sheet that it was good for all pk3 cars but not pk3+ cars... and it said to look on the key to see if it was marked pk3+.

http://www.xpresskit.com/product.aspx?productid=446


----------



## cowcruser (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes it is a passkey 3.


----------



## cowcruser (Dec 30, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how the pulses need to be set up or if I need the door lock module


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

POWER LOCK RED/BLACK (TYPE B) @ BCM, Connector C2, Pin 2, See NOTE *2 
POWER UNLOCK ORANGE/BLACK (TYPE B) @ BCM, Connector C2, Pin 11, See NOTE *2 
NOTE *1 there are (2) PINK (+) wires that test as an Ignition wire, to test for the correct PINK IGNITION wire. Place the Key in the Ignition Switch but do not turn to the ON position. Try the remote starter, if the KEY in the IGNITION CHIME turns on, you are energizing the correct PINK Ignition wire.
NOTE *2 the BCM (Body Control Module) is located just below the DRIVERS SIDE of DASH and to the LEFT of the STEERING COLUMN.

You need to add a relay for the unlock to work correctly, also that module will work, if it is flashed correctly. go to www.caralarm.com and see what you need.


----------



## cowcruser (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you all for your help. I got the bypass module installed and working. I read in the directions where it said that the antenna loop had to go in front of the transponder ring but there was no room but I installed it behind and it works fine. The only thing I'm down to are the door locks which no matter what I do only lock I assume this is a pulse issue because when I reverse the wires they unlock when I hit the lock button and lock when I hit the unlock button on the remote.


----------



## cowcruser (Dec 30, 2010)

Just thought I would let everyone know that my install is complete my doorlock problem was that I had the disarm /arm wires of my remote start hooked to my cars disarm/arm wires I cut them and that solved my problem.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

cowcruser said:


> Just thought I would let everyone know that my install is complete my doorlock problem was that I had the disarm /arm wires of my remote start hooked to my cars disarm/arm wires I cut them and that solved my problem.


 There is a housing around the steering column that needs to be removed in order to install the bypass kit, usually three screws under neath then the shroud should split in two halves. the round part of the bypass should go right over the key assembly unless its an in dash witch I'm pretty sure yours isn't. I used to make my own bypass unit out of relays and wire, saves money (I'm all about the cheap) :wave:.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah make sure your car is unlocked with the factory key FOB before you cut those wires, which Im sure they were or your factory alarm would go off every time you open the door.


----------



## Henryug (Jan 5, 2011)

OMG.It's real complicated..not that easy to make it


----------



## cowcruser (Dec 30, 2010)

The key was in the dash which made it hard to place the antenna loop.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

new modules don't require a key these days.


----------

